# I only wish I had known.



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

When I was introduced to luxury watches I had no idea about what was out there. I bought watches, five, that I did and still do like but as time has gone by I have learned so much. I could have had a Lang with what I have spent on the group I have but now retired, the dream is now just that. I have to say that I think the Lang group of watches are beyond a shadow of a doubt the most beautiful group I have ever seen. I will continue to drop by to see your amazing watches. I will post a hello to help keep this forum up and running as I need my Lang fix.
Thank you all for your posts and photos.
Frank.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

What a nice post! Cheers!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to ask. Are you talking about Marco Lang (Lang & Heyne) or A. Lange & Söhne ?


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

stuffler said:


> Sorry to ask. Are you talking about Marco Lang (Lang & Heyne) or A. Lange & Söhne ?


A. Lange & Söhne. Most any of the line but the Lang 1 & the 1815 group stand out but most all of the catalog is magnificent.
Be safe, Frank.


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Sell the five you have and buy one.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

TISSOT PRX said:


> Sell the five you have and buy one.


Not that easy. My wife bought me one and I like the others. Not a real sacrifice but not a Lang.
Frank.


----------



## crappbag (Aug 1, 2015)

As much as I love Lange and still aim to own one, one day. I would rather have 5 that I like a lot than 1 that I love. 

As it is, I have 4 that I love so it's really not a bad trade-off.


----------



## atothej81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't sweat it too much, this is the natural progression of getting knowledgeable in any area. We learn as we go! You'll buy a Lange someday I'm sure! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## conkmwc (Jul 31, 2010)

I’ve done the same, although with Omegas. My first luxury watch was a Tag, and then I started buying Omegas. I’ve bought four in the last 7 years and have two remaining. Also sold the Tag.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Just curious, what are the 5 watches?



helderberg said:


> Not that easy. My wife bought me one and I like the others. Not a real sacrifice but not a Lang.
> Frank.


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

I, too, have learned this way. I love AP for sports watches and some Rolex. But ALS is the best looking dress watch I have ever seen. I wear mine with sporty attire too no problem. But their movements visible on the back are astounding.


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

same feeling here, but with an fp journe as the grail. not that i'd turn down a lange, or many others hehe. at the end of the day, i'm working on being thankful for that which i have, and not what could have been.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

helderberg said:


> Not that easy. My wife bought me one and I like the others. Not a real sacrifice but not a Lang.
> Frank.


Would you mind sharing with us what your 5 watches are?


----------



## KhalidMay (Apr 15, 2017)

Completely agree


----------



## douglastimemachines (Jul 2, 2017)

helderberg said:


> When I was introduced to luxury watches I had no idea about what was out there. I bought watches, five, that I did and still do like but as time has gone by I have learned so much. I could have had a Lang with what I have spent on the group I have but now retired, the dream is now just that. I have to say that I think the Lang group of watches are beyond a shadow of a doubt the most beautiful group I have ever seen. I will continue to drop by to see your amazing watches. I will post a hello to help keep this forum up and running as I need my Lang fix.
> Thank you all for your posts and photos.
> Frank.


Hey Frank,

You could always flip your other watches if you don't wear them and then buy the Lange.

I hope you have a good day and get all the "grails" in this wonderful hobby.

Cheers!


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for all or your replies and support. I have not been around here and I apologize to all for not answering your posts in a timely manner. Did not expect to get this kind of response and again, thank you. 
These are my "better" watches. When I posted this originally I had a Chronomat B01 but moved it for the Speedmaster. The Omega was the watch I saw in a Jewelry store when I was working nights at a shoe store while going to college. Promised myself then that someday I would own one so now I do.
Thank you all again. Be safe and please keep posting your photos. 
Frank.


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice collection. Don't take this the wrong way but some of your breitlings are pretty similar you could sell the colt and the chronomat and you're like 1/3 towards a Lange 1815!


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

The Colt was a gift from my wife and she likes the Blackbird and Nav. I think I have what I have and that really isn't all that bad. Just love the Grand Lang. What a beautiful piece in it's uniqueness and simplicity.
Frank.


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

helderberg said:


> View attachment 12613059
> 
> 
> View attachment 12613063
> ...


I would be interested in the nav if you ever sell 

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## aelb771 (Jun 3, 2015)

Very nice collection, don’t live life full of regrets! Enjoy the pieces you have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

